# 4 inch rule : Winter!



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Some of you know i have the ZZP 12'' brake kit and of course this was a possible problem for Winter wheels.

This is where the 4 inch rule comes in. If you have 12'' brakes, 16'' wheels *should* fit over it. I say should since we never know with the Caliper size if it will fit or not.

So does it fit ? Take a look : Wheel fit | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

It does, but its very close! :happy:

This picture was taken *before* i bought the wheels when i *tested* them. If it didnt fit, i could have used another wheel or use Spacers...

This is my car very dirty in Winter setup :

Winter setup side | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Winter setup back | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


For those who want to know, these are Stock LS wheels with 215/60/16 General Altimax Artic tires.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Thx Smurf.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Now that the Winter is coming to an end, i can say that those Winter tires and the overall Winter hability of the Cruze are impressive.

Very happy with my purchases, both the Tires and the Car.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

really tight lol!!! nice fitment and great tip, thank you.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sure the ladies have more than a 4" rule.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

sunline fan said:


> i'm sure the ladies have more than a 4" rule.


lawl


----------

